# the john



## diddue

Hello!
I find this word meaning the toilet in a book (New York ,New York) I wonder how much it is common  with this meaning.

Grazie

Cristina


----------



## moki

I would say it's very common among certian groups. For example I for one would never use this word and I dont think any of my friends would use it either, but I often hear it from my dad (he's from Indiana) so I think it may be something regional or of a certain generation.


----------



## diddue

Grazie Moki. 
E' una parola volgare, o è un modo educato di dire gabinetto? Non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## moki

Non direi proprio volgare ma non è per niente educato.


----------



## Sierra

Concordo con Moki


----------



## diddue

Bene, non lo dirò... ma almeno posso capirlo 

Grazie 
Cristina


----------



## TimeHP

> Non direi proprio volgare ma non è per niente educato.


 
Quindi _toilet _è quello da usare?
O c'è qualcosa di meno formale?
Ciao


----------



## moki

Io direi "restroom"....toilet non mi sembra neanche una parola da usare, se non se lo dice come i francesi


----------



## diddue

moki said:
			
		

> Io direi "restroom"


 Restroom è AE... o  no?

Voglio dire in BE si usa altro


----------



## Sierra

Ci sono diversi modi per dire "toilette" o per dire andare al bagno senza dire "toilet":

- Where's the john? (come abbiamo visto)
- I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room
- I need to powder my nose
- I'm going to freshen up
- Nature's calling...
- I need to take a leak (un po' volgare)


----------



## diddue

Sierra said:
			
		

> Ci sono diversi modi per dire "toilette" o per dire andare al bagno senza dire "toilet":
> 
> - Where's the john? (come abbiamo visto)
> - I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room
> - I need to powder my nose
> - I'm going to freshen up
> - Nature's calling...
> - I need to take a leak (un po' volgare)



Molto interessante! Ma dire toilet è considerato maleducato?


----------



## moki

Sierra said:
			
		

> Ci sono diversi modi per dire "toilette" o per dire andare al bagno senza dire "toilet":
> 
> - Where's the john? (come abbiamo visto)
> - I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room A little silly...but I like it and it works.
> - I need to powder my nose Secondo me fuori uso
> - I'm going to freshen up
> - Nature's calling... Please never say this unless you are in the company of very good friends
> - I need to take a leak (un po' volgare)


----------



## moki

Non è maleducato ma non suona molto bene. Se vuoi dire il mondo cosa intendi da fare usa pure toilet però.


----------



## TimeHP

Interessante davvero questa panoramica sui gabinetti.  
Parole che servono a tutti e di cui si conoscono sempre poche varianti.
Adesso mi studio la lista...
Ciao


----------



## moki

diddue said:
			
		

> Restroom è AE... o  no?
> 
> Voglio dire in BE si usa altro



Non conosco BE benissimo ma sì che restroom è AE. Non si dice wash closet in BE?


----------



## TimeHP

Io sapevo water closet. O anche WC... E comunque dagli Inglesi_ toilet_ è usato.


----------



## diddue

moki said:
			
		

> Non è maleducato ma non suona molto bene. Se vuoi dire il mondo cosa intendi da fare usa pure toilet però.



- I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room A little silly...but I like it and it works.

I 'm 40, I can't use this


----------



## moki

ah sì water closet...

ahah yes I would reccomend you don't use this after the age of, say, 7...unless said as a joke.


----------



## Sierra

Originally Posted by *Sierra*
Ci sono diversi modi per dire "toilette" o per dire andare al bagno senza dire "toilet":

- Where's the john? (come abbiamo visto)
- I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room A little silly...but I like it and it works.
- I need to powder my nose Secondo me fuori uso
- I'm going to freshen up
- Nature's calling... Please never say this unless you are in the company of very good friends
- I need to take a leak (un po' volgare)




Le osservazioni di Moki sono giustissime - la lista contiene alcune diverse possibilità e di sicuro le si sentono a televisione, in libri, ecc. Personalmente se devo andare al bagno direi "I'm going to the bathroom / Where are the restrooms?".  Ma ho sempre detto "She's freshening up" o "He's in the little boys' room" per dire "E' andato/a in bagno...".


----------



## Sierra

diddue said:
			
		

> - I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room A little silly...but I like it and it works.
> 
> I 'm 40, I can't use this


 

It doesn't matter how old you are... it's just a saying


----------



## sound shift

"Toilet" is widespread in BE, though some people consider it a little vulgar. Other BE possibilities are "lavatory", "ladies'", "gents'" and "loo". "Loo" is informal, but not vulgar. In very informal situations you could say "bog". I had to stop and think for a couple of seconds when a student from China asked me the way to the "restroom" - the term is not used in BE.


----------



## moki

That would be like if someone were to ask me where the lavatory was. Better yet, the loo!


----------



## diddue

I'll use the loo, it seems enough polite and understandable  in AE and in BE 

Grazie


----------



## moki

Scusa ma forse non sono stata chiara...intendevo che dovrei pensarci qualche secondo se qualcuno mi dicessi "the loo" o "the lavatory" che non sono usati in AE


----------



## diddue

sound shift said:
			
		

> "Toilet" is widespread in BE, though some people consider it a little vulgar. Other BE possibilities are "lavatory", "ladies'", "gents'"



"where is the ladies?" Does it work? Or will someone  point to some  women ?


----------



## TimeHP

Avevo la stessa perplessità. Sembra strano dire I'll go to the ladies'...


----------



## diddue

moki said:
			
		

> Scusa ma forse non sono stata chiara...intendevo che dovrei pensarci qualche secondo se qualcuno mi dicessi "the loo" o "the lavatory" che non sono usati in AE



It's my fault...My English it's not enough 
Grazie Moki


----------



## moki

Diciamo "ladies' room"


----------



## moki

diddue said:
			
		

> It's my fault...My English it's not enough  My English is not good enough
> Grazie Moki



Mah dovrei essere piu chiara...comunque prego!


----------



## TimeHP

> Diciamo "ladies' room"


 
Ah, ok.

Non so se anche da voi si usa, ma spesso noi nominiamo l'azione invece del luogo:
-vado un secondo a rinfrescarmi
-vado a lavarmi le mani
-vado a fare pipì


----------



## moki

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Ah, ok.
> 
> Non so se anche da voi si usa, ma spesso noi nominiamo l'azione invece del luogo:
> -vado un secondo a rinfrescarmi Penso che sia ugale a "I'm going to freshen up"
> -vado a lavarmi le mani Perfetto
> -vado a fare pipì Sarebbe "I'm going to go pee" che non è proprio educato...anzi mi fa ridere, va bene detto quando si sta con gli amici però


----------



## ElaineG

In company (work people, people I don't know very well), I always say:  I'm going to find the ladies' [men's] room, or even more obscure: Excuse me, I'll be back in a moment.

However, when I lived in Britain, they told me that there it is rude or at least strange to excuse yourself without saying where you are going, and they have no qualms about saying: "I'm going to the toilet."

In someone's home, I will ask "Where's your bathroom?"

However, with friends and family, I have to say that all bets are off, and we all say, "Be right back, I've got to pee!"

As for ""the John", the only person I know who says this on a regular basis is my Dad.  So I definitely think of it as a "male" word and as belonging to a certain era (the 50s, perhaps?).


----------



## diddue

ElaineG said:
			
		

> In company (work people, people I don't know very well), I always say: I'm going to find the ladies' [men's] room, or even more obscure: Excuse me, I'll be back in a moment.
> 
> However, when I lived in Britain, they told me that there it is rude or at least strange to excuse yourself without saying where you are going, and they have no qualms about saying: "I'm going to the toilet."
> 
> In someone's home, I will ask "Where's your bathroom?"
> 
> However, with friends and family, I have to say that all bets are off, and we all say, "Be right back, I've got to pee!"
> 
> As for ""the John", the only person I know who says this on a regular basis is my Dad. So I definitely think of it as a "male" word and as belonging to a certain era (the 50s, perhaps?).


 
Thank you Elaine, a very complete explanation!

edit: Ho sbagliato qualcosa... i due posts dovrebbero stare insieme


----------



## bushbaby4891

Could you please say which is the most used one? I've missed the point of the discussion!
Thank you guys!


----------



## utente

I agree with Elaine:

In somebody's house, I'd say "where's your bathroom?"

In a restaurant, I'd call it either "the bathroom" or "the men's room".

I agree-- "the john" is not something that I'd say.  NB.  It's "john" not "John".  With a capital J it's somebody's name . 

Sono d'accordo con Elaine:

In una casa di qualcuno, direi "where's your bathroom?"

In ristorante, lo chiamerei o "the bathroom" o "the men's room".

Sono d'accordo-- "the john" non è qualcosa che direi io.  NB.  E' "john" not "John".  Con J maiuscola è il nome di qualcuno.

--Steven


----------



## Riccaboni

Another more formal name would Lavatory. I've also heard people use the expression "Hit the Head" also not really an educated phrase but many men who were in the military use it.


----------



## Bookmom

Going to the ladies room, mens room, or restroom are what I would say.  Not john or toilet.


----------



## Moogey

The John can be offensive.

Another name for it is the Crapper

Why do I say this? According to one of my school teachers, the toilet was invented by a guy named "John Crapper". That's where these names came from, if he's correct.

But both terms are offensive, especially the latter.

-M


----------



## Auno

If there is one 'meaning' (plus variations) I have struggled to find a word I am content with over the years, this is it.

John, head etc - ugh. Bog is horrible and I'm not going near the C one.

Ladies, gents, ladies room, gents room - frankly these are far removed from being ladylike or gentlemanly, for reasons of association or whatever. "Gents" is just dreadful.

Toilet is reasonably 'neutral', which is one feature I'm looking for, definitely. For some reason though I didn't like it when I was younger. Plus Americans don't seem to like it.

In BE lavatory is about as refined as it gets. But there is a certain element of being upfront about it, which doesn't appeal to me. Plus just the sound of it grates on me.

Loo is from the French but very twee. Makes me think of lacey curtains in there or something. Forget it.

There's WC, or Water Closet. But you might get a bit of a quizzical look as it's dated, unless we are on a building site.

Restroom? What are you going to do in there? Lie down? No thank you.

Powder-room is ridiculous, for men in particular. Unless you are wary about matches.

So all things considered, I use "bathroom". I know it leaves me wide open to someone asking whether I want to take a shower, but all English speaking people seem to understand what you mean and I figure you can usually find what you are looking for from there anyway, even if they don't.

All in all, I am not going to give anyone any detail. Nor do I want to hear any.


----------



## Billy5077

I believe potable toilets in the USA are sometimes called Port-a-john or Johnny on the Spot by brand name.  Pehaps the john is a shortened vesion of this.  Just my guess.


----------



## Moogey

Billy5077 said:
			
		

> I believe portable toilets in the USA are sometimes called Port-a-john or Johnny on the Spot by brand name.  Pehaps the john is a shortened vesion of this.  Just my guess.



I've only heard of "port-a-potty"

-M


----------



## Sierra

Moogey said:
			
		

> I've only heard of "port-a-potty"
> 
> -M


 
I've definitely heard of "port-a-loos" (can't remember where the hyphens go though).


----------



## diddue

Auno said:
			
		

> So all things considered, I use "bathroom".  I know it leaves me wide open to someone asking whether I want to take a shower, but all English speaking people seem to understand what you mean and I figure you can usually find what you are looking for from there anyway, even if they don't.
> 
> All in all, I am not going to give anyone any detail.  Nor do I want to hear any.



I like this , in Italian I usually ask for "il bagno": "Scusi dov'è il bagno? " ; "Scusa il bagno? ", "Posso andare in bagno?", so I find "the bathroom" confortable !
I'll use this, in house and at the restaurant.

Grazie a tutti, quante interessantissime informazioni che non avrei trovato da nessun'altra parte!
Cristina


----------



## Khala

I think port-a-john is actually derived from "portable john", not the other way around.

I'm understanding a lot of this discussion but I haven't practiced any Italian. I know Spanish and, how can I say, se parecen mucho. =D


----------



## tee_luna

diddue said:


> - I'm going to the little girls' room / He's gone to the little boys' room A little silly...but I like it and it works.
> 
> I 'm 40, I can't use this


 

Sure you can.....
Age has nothing to do with it, it's just a cute way of saying you need to go to the toilette


----------



## tee_luna

diddue said:


> I'll use the loo, it seems enough polite and understandable in AE and in BE
> 
> Grazie


 

If you use is in the US, hardly anyone will understand it.... unless they have a BE complex.....

It's used in slang BE.... def. not in AE


----------



## tee_luna

TimeHP said:


> Avevo la stessa perplessità. Sembra strano dire I'll go to the ladies'...


 
I will go to the ladies' room

Questo lo sento dire insieme a 

I will go to the little girl's room


----------



## tee_luna

Billy5077 said:


> I believe potable toilets in the USA are sometimes called Port-a-john or Johnny on the Spot by brand name. Pehaps the john is a shortened vesion of this. Just my guess.


 

Actually I have never heard them being called that but rather 
Port-a-potty

john is a way to refer to the male genitalia..... Am I wrong? So, I guess it would be a somewhat slang version of men's bathroom....


----------



## Girino

I'm 55 and grew up in the American midwest. When I was young all of the males knew called the toiled the "the john" and it was not considered vulgar (except by my friend who's name was John!). But I have not heard the term used in many years.

Ho 55 anni è mi sono crescuito nel midwest americano. Quando ero giovane tutti i maschi si chiamavano il toilet "the john" è non era vulgare (ma il mio amico John, no). Non ho sentito la parole da molti anni.


----------



## tee_luna

Girino said:


> I'm 55 and grew up in the American midwest. When I was young all of the males knew called the toiled the "the john" and it was not considered vulgar (except by my friend who's name was John!). But I have not heard the term used in many years.
> 
> Ho 55 anni è mi e sono crescuito nel midwest americano. Quando ero giovane tutti i maschi si chiamavano il la toilette "the john" è non era vulgare volgare (ma  tranne che per il mio amico che si chiama John). Non ho sentito la parolea da molti anni.


----------



## Memimao

I'm going to hit the Head (US Navy I think)


----------



## tee_luna

Memimao said:


> I'm going to hit the Head (US Navy I think)


 

And, like with many military terms, I have yet to understand where it actually originates from....
Not that I think I would wanna know for real, I fear it might be something needing partial censuring


----------



## StaceyLee

tee_luna said:


> Sure you can.....
> Age has nothing to do with it, it's just a cute way of saying you need to go to the toilette


 

I think for women, it is cute, but for men, the "little boy's room" expression is a bit emasculating. If I were a man, I definitely would not say it on a date (in my humble opinion).


----------



## tee_luna

StaceyLee said:


> I think for women, it is cute, but for men, the "little boy's room" expression is a bit emasculating. If I were a man, I definitely would not say it on a date (in my humble opinion).


 
I don't think a woman would say the female version of it on a date either.....
If it is a romantic date, going to the bathroom alone is going to be an awful experience.


----------



## Starbuck

Ciao a tutti,

Because I live in a large urban area with people from all over the world, I've heard toilet, john, head, loo, WC, and so forth.  From my perspective, I tend to use:

Where is your bathoom?  or May I use your bathroom?  (in someone's apartment or home)

Where's the men's room?  or Where are the restrooms?  (in a public building)

Starbuck


----------



## tee_luna

Starbuck said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Because I live in a large urban area with people from all over the world, I've heard toilet, john, head, loo, WC, and so forth. From my perspective, I tend to use:
> 
> Where is your bathoom? or May I use your bathroom? (in someone's apartment or home)
> 
> Where's the men's room? or Where are the restrooms? (in a public building)
> 
> Starbuck


 
I would have a hard time accepting someone asking me in my own house where the restroom is because I considering a public bathroom, often times in urgent need to be cleaned


----------

